# Are you a miserable old git?



## Delores

Irrespective of age, are you a miserable old git? And if your partner was allowed to answer the quesiton on your behalf, would your answers agree..? :wink:


----------



## b16duv

I am a miserable git, but not that old! I don't have a partner to (dis)agree, mainly cos I'm a miserable git!

David :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

ps Good Poll, wonder how many will answer truthfully? :wink:


----------



## Jodi1

I'm not yet, but seem to be heading in that direction :lol:


----------



## greenasthegrass

I vary think its stroppy young git sometimes but can be right misery but at least I am consistent I have always been like that!


Greenie


----------



## 113016

My wife Kath reckons that I am   
My middle name is Victor :lol: :lol:


----------



## tonyt

Only when I find a dog in the campsite shower block.


----------



## bognormike

yes and yes :idea:


----------



## pippin

[fade:f585ee1b5c]HOW DARE YOU![/fade:f585ee1b5c]

(Yes, I am!)


----------



## Techno100

I have to concentrate on being tolerant. It is not easy as with age comes a shortage of time for suffering fools :?


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Not yet but Lady p and Princess p reckon I have been practising for about 35 years.
I will soon be perfick.

Dave victor p

Should it be grumpy and not miserable.
I was grumpy in the school panto 50 years ago


----------



## dinger

*being miserable*

yes iam officially a miserable old git, that why i bought a mobile tin box where i can socialise with like minded people... :lol:


----------



## grizzlyj

Would grumpy people together be called socialising though Dinger?! 

Yes and yes for me too.

What we don't agree on is she thinks I'm deaf, I wish she'd just b****y well speak up!!!!


----------



## ThursdaysChild

What a stupid bl**dy question !
Of course I am !
Wouldn't be here if I wasn't !

And another thing................


----------



## dinger

*Grumpy*

you can still sociallize and be grumpy after 49 years i have perfected and now aim to be at the 2012 Olympics .....i still qualify as i havent turned professional like some on here..


----------



## richardjames

Yes I admit I'm a miserable old'n but what other pleasures are their at my age :roll: :roll: :roll: 8O


----------



## hippypair

The answer is yes and yes.

At my age it is the only pleasure I have left. :roll:


----------



## Pard

Grumpy - can be! Great hobby.
Old - getting there.
Miserable - definitely no, as a motorhomer, why would i be? Even greater hobby.


----------



## Pard

Grumpy - can be! Great hobby.
Old - getting there.
Miserable - definitely no, as a motorhomer, why would i be? Even greater hobby.


----------



## lucy2

tonyt said:


> Only when I find a dog in the campsite shower block.


 would that be a 2 legged or 4 legged variety???


----------



## tonyt

lucy2 said:


> would that be a 2 legged or 4 legged variety???


I was going to make a smart-arsed reply but I think it would lead us back to a previous thread


----------



## bigfoot

Rather a grumpy old git than a numpty!!!!


----------



## rayrecrok

Hi.

Absolutely not, I cant help it if the whole world is out of step with me.


----------



## vicdicdoc

'Course I'm a G.O.G . . I paid my taxes so I'm entitld to be one :twisted:


----------



## suedew

bigfoot said:


> Rather a grumpy old git than a numpty!!!!


oh dear, it wasn't you i waved at whilst pillion on John's bike :lol:  was it?
grumpy, never think of myself as old, can be a bit of a git, most definitely a numpty, but a happy one, so miserable ? rarely
Sue


----------



## Rapide561

*Yes*

Yes.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

You don`t qualify Russell .
You are not old enough. :lol: 


Dave p


----------



## CaGreg

So far 80% of the respondents are saying yes! Now that worries me.
Where are all the beautiful, talented, young, sophisticated, happy, tolerant and patient people then??

I can't be the only one!!

Ca


----------



## badger750

yes me also lack of sleep and so much other stuff going on to be normal at the moment :evil:


----------



## carolgavin

CaGreg said:


> So far 80% of the respondents are saying yes! Now that worries me.
> Where are all the beautiful, talented, young, sophisticated, happy, tolerant and patient people then??
> 
> I can't be the only one!!
> 
> Ca


Hi Ca here I am you are no longer alone :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## grumpyman

YES


----------



## flyingpig

carolgavin said:


> CaGreg said:
> 
> 
> 
> So far 80% of the respondents are saying yes! Now that worries me.
> Where are all the beautiful, talented, young, sophisticated, happy, tolerant and patient people then??
> 
> I can't be the only one!!
> 
> Ca
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Ca here I am you are no longer alone :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

It's happy b*****s like you who keep my grumpyness on the boil!!!!
Thank you for my ongoing hobby..........you happy g*t. :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## ChrisandJohn

Miserable? - No.

Old? - It's relative, so I'm relatively old.

Git? - I googled 'git'. It sounds horrible, so it's definitely not me.



Chris


----------



## ramos

I must be as Mavis takes every oportunity to remind me


----------



## dawnwynne

carolgavin said:


> CaGreg said:
> 
> 
> 
> So far 80% of the respondents are saying yes! Now that worries me.
> Where are all the beautiful, talented, young, sophisticated, happy, tolerant and patient people then??
> 
> I can't be the only one!!
> 
> Ca
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Ca here I am you are no longer alone :lol: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

I'm here too!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## sallytrafic

and me (although I might qualify as old)


----------



## SpeedyDux

I blame 13 years of New Labour [_insert reference to Daily Mail article here_] for turning me into a grumpy old git. :wink:

SD


----------



## chubs

Only when I get back to Dover


----------



## chubs

Only when I get back to Dover


----------



## travelmike

not yet but at 25 years old i think i have some time to make the change to a grumpy old git lol


----------



## CaGreg

sallytrafic said:


> and me (although I might qualify as old)


You will never be old Frank. You are one of the beautiful people!!   

Ca


----------



## midlifecrisismil

Grumpy - only when the aged population of Wigan decide to do their shopping during my lunch hour at Morrisons. :twisted: 

Old - age is only a state of mind - My mind says 40 my body says otherwise.

g+t - yes with ice and lemon please :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## devonidiot

Old age is the age of anyone more than ten years older than yourself.

Therefore I'm not a grumpy old git, however, my grand-daughters identify me as grumpy grand-dad!


----------



## JLO

I was a miserable git last Wednesday (I not telling you whether I am old or not), but I got better, however my husband is what is known in polite circles as a K.O.S

Can you guess what it stands for. He became one when he got promoted from Cpl to Sgt.


----------



## HurricaneSmith

Well of course I am........I'm far too old to change.

Mrs HurricaneSmith needs me to be grumpy so that she can continue to complain about me.

It's kept us together 37 years. :lol:


----------



## Tan-all-over

Grath said:


> My wife Kath reckons that I am
> My middle name is Victor :lol: :lol:


God so's mine. Never connected before, must be something in it !!!!!


----------



## raynipper

Only when I don't agree with my wife...... :roll: 

Ray.


----------



## tincan

Of course I am, its a rite of passage but I would never admit to being one in front of family. I sometimes describe meself as a recycled teenager though


Noel


----------



## tattytony

Lois says I am a grumpy old man and my son calls me "the old git" even got me a new reg for my car G17 *** then my initials so it shows GIT ***, guess this means I really am a grumpy old git and just under 46yrs too   :lol:


----------



## patnles

Apparently I am.  
Lesley


----------



## teljoy

Delores said:


> Irrespective of age, are you a miserable old git? And if your partner was allowed to answer the quesiton on your behalf, would your answers agree..? :wink:


My absolute hero and role model is Victor Meldrew. Power to the GOG's

Terry


----------



## dodger148

Yes and Yes


----------



## Hobbyfan

What an appalling slur! I'm young at heart and enjoy life and particularly a nice glass of good wine, which can only be appreciated by mature and sensible people.

http://www.oldgitwine.com/index.htm


----------



## androidGB

Yes and proud of it.

Andrew


----------



## moblee

I'm Not but the Wife is :!:


----------



## Johnt1

*Miserable Old Git*

Yes, so many things to wind someone up, me particully


----------



## SPACEFLOWER

Yes and yes :roll: :wink:


----------



## doug285

Yes, and got the A levels to prove it. Grrrr.....


----------



## grumpyman

No I'm not, but whats it got to do with you. :wink:


----------



## Spacerunner

Not yet.

Only in my 69th year of apprenticeship, so still have a long way go till qualification.


----------



## asprn

*Re: Miserable Old Git*



Johnt1 said:


> Yes, so many things to wind someone up, me particully


And bad spelling. :evil: :lol: (note big wink....)

Dougie.


----------



## LynneKen

He is I am not.

Lynne


----------



## linbob

*Miserable old git*

Im only a miserable old git when im not allowed to vote because I havent made 5 posts...GGRR 
Apparently this is so that I dont vote more than once and sway the vote???
Anyhow, what lovely weather were having down south, great for my allotment, but doesnt it leave streaks on the MH... 
Bob


----------

